# hangi terimi kullanmalı?



## shiningstar

Merhaba,

Şöyle bir cümlede hangisini kullanmak daha doğru olur? Intervene mi interfere mi?

"The technicians are qualified to intervene in electro-mechanical malfunctions"

burada asıl istediğim "arızaya müdahele etmek" anlamı verecek bir fiil.

Teşekkürler


----------



## enocuk

Merhaba shiningstar,

Bana soracak olursan her iki sözcük de kullanılmamalı, hele ki "interfere" hiç kullanılmamalı. Benim güvenle önerebileceğim kelime: "eliminate".

Saygılar


----------



## shafaq

"Interfere"in burada kullanılmaması  gerektiğinde hem-fikirim de; "intervene" konusunda tam tersini söylerim. Çünki burada kullanılan anlamdaki "*müdahale*"nin de tam karşılığıdır o. 
Interfere ise -*bozucu yönde etkileyerek*- iç içe girme şeklinde bir olumsuzluk taşır.
"The technicians are qualified to intervene in electro-mechanical malfunctions" 
cümlesindeki "intervene" en uygun terim olmakla birlikte anlatım bana zayıf geldi. Sanki şöylesi daha vurgulu bir anlatım olurdu teknisyenlerin yetkinlik derecesini belirtmek için:
"The technicians are qualified to *eme/(u)rgently* intervene in electro-mechanical malfunctions."
Tabi gerçekten böyle bir şey yapılmak isteniyorsa...


----------



## shiningstar

Her ikinize de teşekkürler arkadaşlar. Shafaq, verdiğim aslında cümlenin yarısıydı. "Yüklenici teknisyenlerin elektro-mekanik arızalara müdahale edebilecek yetkinlikte olmalarını sağlamakla yükümlüdür." 

Öte yandan yabancı arkadaşlardan "intervene" terimini de kullanmamam yönünde nasihat aldım. Siz ne dersiniz?


----------



## enocuk

Shiningstar,

Biraz daha düşündüm ve "müdahale etmek" tabirini en yakından karşılayan İngilizce sözcüğün "respond to" olabileceğine karar verdim. Yukarıda yaptığım "eliminate" önerisi, daha çok "gidermek" anlamını taşıyordu. 

Dolayısıyla, bana sorarsan, sözü geçen cümlenin tercümesi şöyle bir şey olmalı:

The contractor is obliged to ensure that the technicians are qualified enough to _respond to_ electro-mechanical malfunctions. 

Kolay gelsin


----------



## shafaq

shiningstar said:


> Her ikinize de teşekkürler arkadaşlar. Shafaq, verdiğim aslında cümlenin yarısıydı. "Yüklenici teknisyenlerin elektro-mekanik arızalara müdahale edebilecek yetkinlikte olmalarını sağlamakla yükümlüdür."
> 
> Öte yandan yabancı arkadaşlardan "intervene" terimini de kullanmamam yönünde nasihat aldım. Siz ne dersiniz?


İlginç ! Mesela sadece "acil müdahale" anlamına gelen "emergency intervention"ı nette arattığınızda 75.ooo küsur sonuç geliyor önünüze. Bir kısmı da resmi kurumlardan.
 Daha başka "to urgently treat the possible ..." veya "to quickly sequester on .." önerebilirim.


----------



## shiningstar

Her ikinize de teşekkür ederim. Her ikinizin de önerileri intervene fiilinden çok daha iyi. tekrar teşekkürler.


----------



## kalamazoo

You might want to say "respond promptly" or "respond quickly" to the malfunctions to get the idea of a quick response to an urgent situation in there.


----------

